# Anyone get their CSC?



## Amber Roberts (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello All,


----------



## Amber Roberts (Nov 2, 2018)

Im not sure what happened, the thread posted before I finished typing. I'm working on my CSC and I feel a little lost. Does anyone know of any "prep" material out there aside from the $50 practice tests that are only aviable for 30 days? Also, any tips for the practical exam? This will be my first ACF cert, so I'm not sure what to expect and I'm afraid I'll underestimate the difficulty (or over think it). Thanks


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Amber,

I can only say that if you know how to cook, know about sanitation, you will do just fine. 

Follow the rules in the CSC candidate handbook. Make sure to address all 29 skills in the four domains. They won't want to hear "I didn't want to use a thicker or slurry". It will just be a deduction for not demonstrating skill #14...

There are over 20,000 hits on youtube for ACF Exam videos and there are actually complete menus posted on-line also. 

Maybe someone that has done the CSC testing will come along with better advice!

You'll do fine! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

As a Practical Exam Evaluator I agree with SGMChef.
I personally tell the candidates to first take the written test. The test is good for two years.
Then practice for the practical. Look at the online material, possibly find a mentor.
Also remember you are only being evaluated on your skills at the level you are taking the exam for. You are also not being compared to anyone else.
Take the exam it is well worth it. BTW, the practical exam is good for one year.

Best of luck.


----------



## LizB (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi chefs,
I'm a new joiner,can I asked what's the meaning of CSC?


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

American Culinary Federation designation for a Certified Sous Chef CSC


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

Amber Roberts said:


> Im not sure what happened, the thread posted before I finished typing. I'm working on my CSC and I feel a little lost. Does anyone know of any "prep" material out there aside from the $50 practice tests that are only available for 30 days? Also, any tips for the practical exam? This will be my first ACF cert, so I'm not sure what to expect and I'm afraid I'll underestimate the difficulty (or over think it). Thanks


May not help, but Michael Rhuleman did a book some time back about the Certified Master Chef designation, and those who were trying to pass it; found their insights to be awesome.

Title is The Soul Of A Chef: The Journey Towards Perfection. Noticed that the six or so folks who were trying to pass it when he was there used a lot of knowledge and recipies gleaned from Escoffier's book. Apparently knife skills killed one or two folks, cutting things not uniformly.


----------



## LizB (Nov 7, 2018)

carltonb said:


> American Culinary Federation designation for a Certified Sous Chef CSC


Thank U Chef for the reply,how long does it takes to write the CSC test expecially when one is not staying in the country and what are the requirements?


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

These are the basic requirements

Education Requirements: 
One of the following:

High School Diploma/GED
150 Continuing Education Hours (CEH)
ACFEF Culinary Arts Program Certificate
Associate's Degree in Culinary Arts
ACFEF Apprenticeship Program
Mandatory Course Requirement: Three 30 hour courses in each of the following: Nutrition, Food Safety & Sanitation and Supervisory Management. Courses completed more than five years ago, also require an eight hour refresher in each topic. Courses are available through ACF approved providers or any academic institution. Mandatory courses count toward CEH education requirement.

Work experience Requirement: Five years entry level culinary experience. Four years entry level experience is required of candidates with a one year ACFEF Culinary Arts Program Certificate or three years with an Associate’s Degree in Culinary Arts. Experience must be within the past ten years.

Exam Requirement: Successful completion of written and practical exams.

Practical exams are done by ACF approved evaluators and have a specific criteria of cooking components, and is approximatel 2 hours in time, and the written exam is provided on line by a testing company. The online exam is a 100 question timed test.

If you are not in the country please tell me where you are located and I can contact some Chef's to see what can be done for you.


----------



## LizB (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello Chef,thank U for the reply,really appreciated.i resides in Dubai, UAE.i have been in the profession for over 5years.i really want to grow with it. I am so glad I found a site like this,that can be of help.


----------

